# Poljot Kirova



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

I just received this beauty:










I like a lot the vintage dial design, like an 2nd war plane cocpick clock. It uses the 1st moscow watch factory logo instead the poljot crown.










I love it 

S!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I`d happily add one of those to my collection









Cool Zorki-5, Jupiter-12 & turret BTW 









I`ve got a Z-6, black J-12 & finder plus J-9 & 11 plus various other Zorkis, Feds, Kievs & lenses etc


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice, I`d happily add one of those to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great eye Mach 

I have a litle collection of classic cameras: fed, zorki, zenit.... soviet tech rulez!









S!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, I`d happily add one of those to my collection
> ...


I have a few Zenit`s including the huge Zenit-6 plus Rubin zoom


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> compas said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Just think how nice a Nikkomat would be in that collection Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > compas said:
> ...


 I don`t have room for any more cameras, well maybe for a Leica Model 0


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pieces, Mach

That Rubin Zoom is one of my object of desire... dreaming with leicas too, the screw mount ones ... but since I got my digital cam I don't really work with film and it's too much money just for a display cabinet camera

Man... you have good taste


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's an absolute cracker of a watch. My congratulations. I want one!

I have a few Russian cameras; my favourite of them is this Zorki 3M. Nice combined viewfinder like a 111f.



Lovely camera, and works superbly with my Skopar 35mm.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice one Chris







:thumbsup:

It's amazing how often mech watch collection and old camera collection are together., I suppose we just love mechanichal perfection.

S!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> Great pieces, Mach
> 
> That Rubin Zoom is one of my object of desire... dreaming with leicas too, the screw mount ones ... but since I got my digital cam I don't really work with film and it's too much money just for a display cabinet camera
> 
> Man... you have good taste


Thanks









Cool 3M Chris


----------

